# How To - Post pictures using Photobucket.



## Tops

As there are plenty of people asking all the time I thought i would spread the word : victory: (if it seems very simple, i made it that way for a reason - its not condescending)



1. Sign up for a free account at Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket (takes moments)





2. Once the account is open if your not already there, you need to go to your album. This is done by clicking on 'My Album'.













3. On the right will be an 'upload' area. Click Browse.













4. Find the image on your computer you wish to upload and click 'open'













5. Once the image has uploaded it is now in your online album. You should see it beneath the upload area. Underneath the image are 4 links.
To post the picture in a thread select and copy (ctrl + v or right click & copy) the bottom one labeled 'IMG code'













6. Paste the copied URL into the post that you wish to make. It should look like the one below.













7. Press Submit and your done.


----------



## Blaze31

DSCF0501.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting









No idea if the photo is on, if not I give up and you will need to pm me with your email address for photos.


----------



## nattat




----------



## nattat

it worked!!!!!!!!


----------



## alinoee

tops, thanks a mill!
IMG_2982.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
IMG_2981.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
IMG_2977.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
he's kinda pale now. gets much more darker and pink


----------



## knighty

when i upload pictures i use the "direct link" code from photo bucket, and i copy and paste it into the insert image box that comes up when you click on the icon that looks like a postcard under lhe arrow that curls and points to the right. i find this way you dont get any misshaps and end up with just the image location text on the screen.


----------



## Guest

Great Post, Deserved to be stickied, will help all the new people around here ...

:notworthy:


----------



## GIDZ63

*it don't work on ps3*

hi it let me sign in took all my details and then told i was not compatible .on the other reptile classfieds u can take from your hard drive simple


----------



## Smoggie

I also use ImageShack® - Image Hosting too..

Just browse,double click wait for loading ,then copy direct link and paste in image URL .


----------



## dinoanddillon




----------



## Ollienunn

Thanks Its Awesome:notworthy:


----------



## clair***

wow thanx it was a great help
Clair


----------



## Pono

YAY! :2thumb:


----------



## no2_simpkin

*oadifjbof*


----------



## dopeking2003

ahhhh so thats how ya do it, muchos gracias amigo :thumb:


----------



## shiftylou




----------



## howardtmwa

*testing if i done it right*

testing
[img=http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/5792/babywh9.th.jpg]


----------



## rugbystar55

ohh it easy


----------



## danielb

*testing*

testing


----------



## MachineGunMitch

it works !


----------



## cacoonkitty

*testing testing . this is my baby yemans called Seaweed*


----------



## in the gecko

*??*


----------



## the new be

IMG]http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr106/thenewbe/gypsy220.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## the new be

ok that didnt work
where have i gone wrong lol


----------



## the new be

last try


----------



## wolves121121




----------



## treacle82

did it work?


----------



## treacle82

yipppppppppppeeeeeeeeee


----------



## egghead404

just testin it


----------



## kierancbr600

just trying it out ................ it works this is my daughter with my chile


----------



## leadly

better than using facebook to host all the time!!


----------



## Freehoustie

Any idea how to down size pictures to meet the 97.7 kb pic size?

thanks
john


----------



## jasewells

*just testing*


----------



## whufc_fan85

wow, that looks so much like my male Yemen its scary. Almost twins!


----------



## nigels mommy

please let me know if this works just testing


----------



## bonnie2007




----------



## fran2491




----------



## fran2491

yay it worked :flrt:


----------



## O_J

*Test*

IMG]http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo229/_O_J-/Lizard008.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## O_J

*Try Again*


----------



## olivine

*Test*


----------



## scooby36

*Is it on*


----------



## CHOSEDETH

*Test*

viv build :: SNC00456.jpg picture by CHOSEDETH - Photobucket


----------



## CHOSEDETH

*Test 2*

<a href="viv build :: SNC00456.jpg picture by CHOSEDETH - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a100/CHOSEDETH/viv build/SNC00456.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## CHOSEDETH

*Last attempt*


----------



## kumqat

*test*


----------



## wes77

Great, thanks for that.:2thumb:
Just need to knock off work and upload some photos when I get home.


----------



## **starry11**

needed to try it too!


----------



## **starry11**

...bit bigger


----------



## **starry11**

jees one last try...


----------



## jarvis and charlie

hope this works


----------



## Kellog

*Techno-challenged*

 Hi, Have been trying to upload pics but these...
"Posting Rules 
You *may* post new threads
You *may* post replies
You *may not* post attachments
You *may* edit your posts
BB code is *On*
Smilies are *On*
[/URL] code is [B]On[/B]
HTML code is [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/misc.php?do=linkbacks#trackbacks"]Trackbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/misc.php?do=linkbacks#pingbacks"]Pingbacks[/URL] are [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/misc.php?do=linkbacks#refbacks"]Refbacks[/URL] are [B]Off"[/B]

are my settings when I log in so it appears I cant/am not allowed to attach. Is there any way I can change this? thanks
Kellog


----------



## surreyemz

*Help*

hi i realy need help and cant wait or my terrapin will die i got given him he is tiny and has no light a small tank no heat or anything i wasnt told what to feed him or anything i was told it was a he please get bk asap on a set up to save him and some best food to make him strong


----------



## emi5811




----------



## emi5811

it worked


----------



## darloLee

testing 


probs didnt work


----------



## SeanMaguire12




----------



## SeanMaguire12

It worked :2thumb:


----------



## Leanne47

*testing*


----------



## wes77

*Test*


----------



## wes77

Yay!!!


----------



## ange n morph

*testing*








:2thumb:


----------



## james201274

thank you that was of some good help thank you again:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## tasha97

.


----------



## midnite3006




----------



## midnite3006




----------



## BluesBoo

Test for Tighe


----------



## python molurus

i hope it works!!


----------



## omitoepads




----------



## darloLee

just testing sumet :whistling2:

http://www.anapsid.org/bearded.html


----------



## clare_bsj

IMG]http://i907.photobucket.com/albums


----------



## clare_bsj

http://i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac276/clare_bsj/DSCF0022.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## clare_bsj

what am i doing wrong ?


----------



## spatte88

testing


----------



## nigels mommy

just trying to see if this works


----------



## nigels mommy




----------



## X DANIELLE X

*My uros zest and topaz*










:flrt:


----------



## clare_bsj




----------



## MY BABYS

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j112/Heather4082/picturesoftankstable001.jpg


----------



## snake doc




----------



## snake doc




----------



## c1ifford

works thanks for this ;-)


----------



## pastel199

it worked for me. lol


----------



## pastel199

hey i am starting to get good at this. lol


----------



## pastel199

this is my last test just to see if i have size right.

thanks for the link: victory:


----------



## stitch




----------



## nohope




----------



## nohope

so thats how you do it


----------



## worrep

*??*


----------



## worrep




----------



## krytes

Thanks. I was clicking on insert image and getting a red cross.


----------



## 4ftfreedom

*clyde*


----------



## Ron Magpie

How about profile pics? I uploaded one to my profile, no problem, but it doesn't appear on my posts? Is there maybe a clearing period for mods to check it's not a rude one?:lol2:


----------



## Jellyman

very helpful, thankyou


----------



## Dazla




----------



## schumi

just testing

<a href="100_1137.jpg picture by schumi-2009 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae198/schumi-2009/100_1137.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## schumi




----------



## kimmy2010

hi i no this is the wrong bit but am not sure where to put this. how do i put a sig under my name. i have had one made but dont no where to go from here. thanks


----------



## Rosie1875

hey thanks alot got my pics on so easy with your help:2thumb:


----------



## HugeHalford

:2thumb:EASY [when you know how!!!!]


----------



## martin6

thankyou very much i feel good now cheers this post really helped


----------



## nezzer01

*dose it work*


----------



## Spencer95




----------



## diddykip

at last ive finally got the photo thing sorted:2thumb:


----------



## 4ftfreedom

nezzer01 said:


> image


what is that? an iggy?


----------



## diggory

have tryed photo bucket but after signing up it then goes to all these sign up offers but i dont want to sign up for anything..... any ideas ? : victory::roll2:


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune




----------



## Mikeyy

great guide, i have an easier way though


----------



## hippyhaplos




----------



## hippyhaplos

I got it to work scoreeeeee


----------



## queenofminions

*test*


----------



## MAXI




----------



## kelloggs

just testing as first one didnt work !!!!
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg105/trimmermann/Full-15227-27386.png


----------



## RedDragon619

been using PB for years, i love it


----------



## ch4dg

just a test


----------



## SH8E8AN

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:

cheers


----------



## fionayee

Just thought I'll ask since there is this thread I'd ask on top of it too.Is there anyway I can post pictures directly from my 'pictures' folder?


----------



## Metzger

*Testing*

Testing


----------



## emova




----------



## [email protected]

TEST****


----------



## cjaye




----------



## cjaye

Woo hoo!! it worked!! :no1:


----------



## SamRILEY

It doesnt let me make an acount :bash::bash: Anyone no why ??


----------



## camerong




----------



## Torturer

Great thread...a belated thanks for it because it got me on my way with posting on several forums i use some time back. A very computer-illiterate friendly guide:2thumb:


----------



## yingyangcham

*pic*

http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af166/yingyangcham/IMG00047-20100113-1225.jpg


----------



## yingyangcham

*pic*

<a href="Hectors House picture by yingyangcham - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af166/yingyangcham/IMG00047-20100113-1225.jpg" border="0" alt="Hectors House"></a>


----------



## yingyangcham

<a href="Hectors House picture by yingyangcham - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af166/yingyangcham/IMG00047-20100113-1225.jpg" border="0" alt="Hectors House"></a>


----------



## s6t6nic6l

*test*


----------



## Grimbo007

Hi,

How do I get rid of the image tags when posting pictures? [/IMG]

Thanks


----------



## s6t6nic6l

*photobucket violation*

:banghead: great. just sorted out my threads using photobucket, coz i was using just my profile album for pics at first and ran into problems that way, so got organized with photobucket but now they're deleting my images all over the place in my threads concerning violations. MY PHOTO'S. any clues why this is. and they state the don't have to tell you why. pathetic.


----------



## s6t6nic6l

s6t6nic6l said:


> :banghead: great. just sorted out my threads using photobucket, coz i was using just my profile album for pics at first and ran into problems that way, so got organized with photobucket but now they're deleting my images all over the place in my threads concerning violations. MY PHOTO'S. any clues why this is. and they state they don't have to tell you why. pathetic.


told em. sorted.:2thumb:

test 2
Fire belly toad terrarium project1 :: toadshomevideo2.mp4 video by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket


----------



## knomic84

*Just testing*


----------



## knomic84

Yay it worked !!


----------



## Draig

IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/Bex_Davies/57b13380.jpg[/IMG]


Hope this works!!!


----------



## Draig

Ok why didnt mine work?


----------



## Draig




----------



## smardell

Testing if it works?










...


----------



## mikey4




----------



## mikey4

mikey4 said:


> image


It worked:2thumb: Charlie the female albino burm


----------



## danoc2005

Pictures by danoc2005 - Photobucket
<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed1098.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fg375%2Fdanoc2005%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g375/danoc2005/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## DarkCarmen

just testing as haven't done pics in a while


----------



## Kperry1234

just testing


----------



## the mighty P

let me test this


----------



## Roxyrio

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Roxyrio

Ahhhhh it worked! Thanks


----------



## courseithurts




----------



## vandal

*test*

<a href="http://s294.photobucket.com/albums/mm87/necromaster_2008/?action=view&current=Photo0921.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm87/necromaster_2008/Photo0921.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## vandal

hi
can someone please tell me where i'm going wrong.I'v used PB hundreds of times but it seems they've recently changed the layout.My problem is i cant copy & paste the link over anymore.

someone please put me out of my misery lol


----------



## Meko

wrong link. Use the bottom one that starts with


----------



## vandal

bingo that was half the problem,cheers bud.the half was that for some reason the link was copied to my bing search box top left of screen.
and the fact that im stiil half cut dont help lol


----------



## snakekeepercars

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## snakekeepercars

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6758/144s.jpg
why cant i get it too work ?


----------



## snakekeepercars




----------



## snakekeepercars

anyone please tell me how to do it using imageshack please ?


----------



## nooney165

snakekeepercars said:


> anyone please tell me how to do it using imageshack please ?


 i use photobucket just copy and paste the img code


----------



## Graham

> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6758/144s.jpg
> why cant i get it too work ?


If there isn't an http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/newbie-advice/ code just copy the URL as you have above, click on the Insert Image icon (little picture of a mountain) at the top of the message box and paste in the URL, then the image will appear in your post like this...

[IMG]http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6758/144s.jpg


----------



## snakekeepercars

try that then ?


----------



## snakekeepercars

lols getting closer anyway i'll keep playing with it many thanks.


----------



## snakekeepercars

still playing with it.


----------



## snakekeepercars




----------



## snakekeepercars

finally how daft am i lmao.


----------



## snakeeyes75




----------



## mandy73uk

*not sure if this is going to work im new to this lol*


----------



## J2mes

Sorry folks, I have just downloaded it on my I phone as that where most of pics are, will only let me send to facebook or twitter, what am I doing wrong??


----------



## kieran101




----------



## ashleigh




----------



## ashleigh

yessssss FINALLY! hahaha


----------



## J2mes

How do I get them from my I phone on to here????


----------



## Burmtastic

trying this out for the first time!











my baby burm


----------



## diesel's mum

*Test*


----------



## diesel's mum

*Test*

Right...finally managed to load picture onto here, but can't for the life of me get a picture into my album on my profile! What am I doing wrong? :bash: HELP please :lol2:


----------



## diesel's mum

Anyone?? 

Still unable to post in an album, what am I doing wrong? :bash:


----------



## Grimbo007

Hi bud, I take it you have created an album first?
It's the same as adding on here really, when you have made your album it says on the top left - Upload Pictures - choose from your hard drive and that's it.
Unless you have donated to the fund of RFUK then you only get a limited number of pictures and albums.
Let me know how you get on :2thumb:


----------



## diesel's mum

Have tried again...I select browse and choose pictures from my computer then upload...after a while it says UPLOAD OF FILES FAILED :devil:


Have started a new album and it still says the same...


Any suggestions? Do I need to check my User CP and make any amendments to upload?


----------



## Stevo14

Testing


----------



## Stevo14

Works from my mobile, thanks :no1:


----------



## Jamie0894




----------



## Lucidityx

Test


----------



## scotgirl7870




----------



## scotgirl7870

testing


----------



## scotgirl7870

trying again...
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg842/scaled.php?server=842&filename=dsc0004pq.jpg&res=medium


----------



## scotgirl7870

trying again...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

testing 1 2 3


----------



## Scottiedogg313

testing


----------



## owain3409




----------



## lucas210690

testing


----------



## mfay1983

Pictures by mfay1983 - Photobucket


----------



## mfay1983




----------



## ShellsAngel

no picture.... what did i do wrong?????????????


----------



## ShellsAngel




----------



## ShellsAngel

haha didnt click paste enough!! sooo simple duh!!!


----------



## UKCrestie




----------



## dad'n'bab

testing


----------



## louise83

375393_10150348051670947_598610946_8453599_86018513_n | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## 1gra1

Hope this has worked


----------



## jonathanlbuck

*Img test*










Fingers crossed


----------



## Snake234




----------



## Snake234

Woooooooooo!


----------



## Bensreptiles1




----------



## ashned

*???*


----------



## Teknotillidie

Hi, please could you go to my profile and help me,I have a problem with my aquatic turt!


----------



## nutmonkey

Teknotillidie said:


> Hi, please could you go to my profile and help me,I have a problem with my aquatic turt!


I don't think you'll get much help posting this in a 'how to post pictures on photo bucket' thread!

You'd be better off posting in the 'shelled' section on the forum and if, as you say, you don't want to type it all out again just copy and paste from your profile.


----------



## bloodsyre

how about now???


----------



## bloodsyre

Wooohooo it worked


----------



## kethexx

*hi*

Hi, Thanks for your tips:lol2:


----------



## tomscustom vivariums

*super cheap vivariums and starter kits*

hiya were offering a discount to all vets and rehoming centres at our site cheers tom

Toms custom vivariums - Home


----------



## bloodsyre

You can also copy the IMG url if you create an album on your RFUK profile too  ... much easier I think...

only thing is, you don't seem to be able to rotate the pictures in the album? anybody know why?

thanks


----------



## DMong

I am very familiar with "how" to place the photos, but nowhere on this site do I see how many you are allowed to post in any given single post.

What is the maximum number of pics you can post at one time?

I don't want to waste time doing a very lengthy post if the maximum number of photos I can post is maybe only 10 pics at a time.

...thanks


~Doug


----------



## yellrat

DMong said:


> I am very familiar with "how" to place the photos, but nowhere on this site do I see how many you are allowed to post in any given single post.
> 
> What is the maximum number of pics you can post at one time?
> 
> I don't want to waste time doing a very lengthy post if the maximum number of photos I can post is maybe only 10 pics at a time.
> 
> ...thanks
> 
> 
> ~Doug


*Pretty sure its about 8 on a single post cant remember exactly but there is a limit.*


----------



## DMong

yellrat said:


> *Pretty sure its about 8 on a single post cant remember exactly but there is a limit.*


Thanks,......


~Doug


----------



## cecils_lady

YAY IT works 
AWESOME advice for us newbies! THANKYOU


----------



## Manic Marley

My new T5 set up


----------



## Manic Marley

It worked thanks


----------



## tomscustom vivariums

*custom vivariums*

www.tomscustomvivariums.co.uk

we are selling vivariums and snake racks built to any size cheers tom
:welcome:


----------



## GECKO MICK

*Leopard gecko*

leopard geckos


----------



## joanne12

*just testing*

//


----------



## Snakes95

*dunno whether its worked???*


----------



## Mehl

*try*


----------



## jon342

it doesnt let me copy


----------



## sduncan

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## sduncan




----------



## petkel

Lets see if this works, if not i give up!


----------



## Bio




----------



## bizzy

I give up have tried off my p.c and nothing and I deffo can't do it off my phone!think in just thick as:censor:!!


----------



## Scottiedogg313

bizzy said:


> I give up have tried off my p.c and nothing and I deffo can't do it off my phone!think in just thick as:censor:!!




What type of phone do you have?


----------



## bizzy

Scottiedogg313 said:


> What type of phone do you have?


 the new windows phone!I am just thick:lol2:


----------



## Ratamahata




----------



## Budd

hope it worked!!!


----------



## Daisy Doo Darr x




----------



## bizzy

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## luna




----------



## Shinobi32768

*Bredli Test*


----------



## AlleycatBonbon




----------



## AlleycatBonbon

*It worked*

YAY! I did it!!!


----------



## bizzy

bizzy37's Library | PhotobucketI give up


----------



## MPA

This makes things easier


----------



## bizzy

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=A649DEC5FF03F55C!119&authkey=!AD1BLyD1OJhoCFs


----------



## wezza309

*My turn*

my 1st pic lets see if it works ????

http://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp147/wezza309/IMAG0466.jpg


----------



## wezza309

*2nd go*

2nd go lets see if this works ???
<a href="http://s406.beta.photobucket.com/user/wezza309/media/IMAG0466.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp147/wezza309/IMAG0466.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMAG0466.jpg"/></a>


----------



## wezza309

*3rd go*

ok i have tried " direct link " and " HTML code " now i will try " IMG code "


----------



## wezza309

*it works*

:2thumb: cool it works


----------



## vandal

test


----------



## Boerboel




----------



## Boerboel




----------



## taniaevans

nattat said:


> it worked!!!!!!!!


just trying now think i have cracked it thank you very much


----------



## midnite3006

Test


----------



## Mr E Man

*that was simple *


----------



## mfay1983

IMG code


----------



## mfay1983




----------



## meaksen

hi, 
I am come back.
:2thumb:


----------



## Boerboel




----------



## mfay1983




----------



## Roo's Reptiles




----------



## animallovingrebecca

Good instructions


----------



## animallovingrebecca

Although could do with some more pictures


----------



## Boerboel




----------



## Zorro




----------



## archangel

*First Time*

Did it work?


----------



## That guy

file://1150778_527901593962398_182553638_n worked?


----------



## 3ddie93




----------



## Janie M

*Test!*


----------



## iron-clover

Test:


----------



## iron-clover

test 2


----------



## mfay1983

*Rack*

Test


----------



## Welsh lady

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 Verdana;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs26 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \uc0\u8234 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...girl-sarabi-picture212331-image.jpg\uc0\u8236 }


----------



## Welsh lady

Didn't work 😕


----------



## Andy B 2014




----------



## Welsh lady




----------



## Jakecadle1




----------



## MDeane1989

*test*


----------



## mustardmuncher

*test*

it works


----------



## scotrates

*test*

20140608_110534new_zps885a470a.jpg Photo by scotrates2000 | Photobucket


----------



## Julie27176

*Thanks*

Thanks think I got it going ,, and your good at explaining it simple thanks a lot :gasp:😃


----------



## ITSABALLGAME

*Test*


----------



## Julie27176

How did u get puc to show up like that I can only get my photo bucket to pop up


----------



## herpcraze15

*test*


----------



## ZuluAmel

*test*

Test...[URL=http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/afrothunder7335/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140408_004632_zps6fa1e863.jpg.html


----------



## ZuluAmel

*test...*


----------



## ZuluAmel

*test...*


Any help......


----------



## ZuluAmel

*testing again*


----------



## river

*test*


----------



## uktull

*test*

IMG_2863_zps78750c74.jpg Photo by uktull | Photobucket


----------



## uktull

*test*

th_IMG_2863_zps78750c74.jpg


----------



## uktull




----------



## uktull

*test*

http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r728/uktull/th_IMG_2863_zps78750c74.jpg


----------



## Trice

Got there in the end uktull :2thumb:

Edit: oh no. You chose the url instead of image button


----------



## uktull

Was trying to do it off my PC. And it wouldn't work. So tried off my iPhone and worked no problem. Cheers


----------



## RadioactiveGecko

*Test!*


----------



## mfay1983

A test


----------



## Gann82

*test*


----------



## Yoon jin

IMG_2982.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
I have no idea why I still cannot see pictures.


----------



## Zincubus

Just download and use the free TapaTalk app !!

It has a built in - one click photo upload option !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phillthebass

I setup an imgur.com account. Photobucket used to be good but they just seem to want people to spend money and upgrade their account. Imgur works well

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

